# Trabajo en servicios financieros y respondo a vuestras inquietudes



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Pues eso,

Prometo honestidad y veracidad al 90%. Al 100% no puedo.


----------



## Elputodirector (20 Oct 2012)

Desde hace cuantos años?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Desde hace cuantos años?



2 años de forma directa.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

¿Banca o servicios Independientes de la propia Banca?


----------



## Elputodirector (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> 2 años de forma directa.



Vamos, que ni experiencia, ni casos resueltos, ni puta idea de la mitad d eloq ue escribas.


----------



## 4motion (20 Oct 2012)

¿Para robar hace falta experiencia?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> ¿Banca o servicios Independientes de la propia Banca?



Ambas cosas. Trabajo a nivel mayorista principalmente....


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

4motion dijo:


> ¿Para robar hace falta experiencia?



La experiencia es relativa, hace falta vender humo y ser bueno.


----------



## Elputodirector (20 Oct 2012)

4motion dijo:


> ¿Para robar hace falta experiencia?



Menos de dos años por loq ue se ve ::


----------



## 4motion (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> La experiencia es relativa, hace falta vender humo y ser bueno.



Poner la boca en el escape de un coche, tendreis humo del Bueno, colocon garantizado.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Oct 2012)

En la entrevista de trabajo te tragaste el lefazo o te dejaron escupirlo?


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Pues eso,
> 
> Prometo honestidad y veracidad al 90%. Al 100% no puedo.



Ideologicamente eres Nancy?


----------



## 4motion (20 Oct 2012)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Menos de dos años por loq ue se ve ::



Animalicos ::


----------



## Elputodirector (20 Oct 2012)

Mas bien Barbie.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Oct 2012)




----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ambas cosas. Trabajo a nivel mayorista principalmente....



Ambas cosas no existe, 
o seres un Sicario de los Bancos y sus intereses.
o trabajas al servicio de los intereses de tus clientes.

no se puede servir a 2 amos.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Ambas cosas no existe,
> o seres un Sicario de los Bancos y sus intereses.
> o trabajas al servicio de los intereses de tus clientes.
> 
> no se puede servir a 2 amos.




Soy un sicario de los bancos ;-) De la gran banca mayorista. :Aplauso:


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

Pregunta: ¿Caerá la bolsa la próxima semana?


----------



## pakitov (20 Oct 2012)

Pregunta: Que puedes contarnos que no sepamos ya en este foro?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Caerá la bolsa la próxima semana?



Ni idea, no me dedico a hacer predicciones de bolsa.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

pakitov dijo:


> Pregunta: Que puedes contarnos que no sepamos ya en este foro?



En parte teneís razón y en parte no. ienso:


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ni idea, no me dedico a hacer predicciones de bolsa.



A ver si lo adivino, Vendedor de "productos financieros"


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Caerá la bolsa la próxima semana?



que este tipo se dedica a sangrar al cliente,a quitarle la ultima gota de sangre,como la bolsa pero no es adivino


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> A ver si lo adivino, Vendedor de "productos financieros"



Me dedico a estructurar productos para el mercado mayorista.


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> A ver si lo adivino, Vendedor de "productos financieros"



exacto,preferentes,pagares etc,lo que sea para que dejes tus dineros en el banco


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ni idea, no me dedico a hacer predicciones de bolsa.



Pregunta: Si tengo una hipoteca de 500.000 euros y no lo pago y me voy a otro país sin extradición... ¿Me vais a enviar a un sicario para que atente contra mi vida?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

estasi dijo:


> que este tipo se dedica a sangrar al cliente,a quitarle la ultima gota de sangre,como la bolsa pero no es adivino



Ofrezco a mis clientes soluciones financieras en función de sus necesidades.


----------



## Elputodirector (20 Oct 2012)

Jojojojojojojojoj


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> *Ofrezco a mis clientes soluciones financieras en función de sus necesidades.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Claro la banca siempre gana


----------



## Tagghino (20 Oct 2012)

: Pero que no estabas en nóminas y tal??


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Me dedico a estructurar productos para el mercado mayorista.



Coger hipotecas basura de zulos infectos, agruparlas como quien agrupa latas viejas para reciclar,
y tratar de colocarselos a inversores institucionales, que no saben que la hipoteca de los zulos está en un barrio gitanos lleno de heroina y canis, o en extraradios con tasas de paro entre los inquilinos del 40%.

eso es crear valor y lo demás son tonterías.....


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pregunta: Si tengo una hipoteca de 500.000 euros y no lo pago y me voy a otro país sin extradición... ¿Me vais a enviar a un sicario para que atente contra mi vida?



Venderemos tu deuda a terceros supongo.


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ofrezco a mis clientes soluciones financieras en función de sus necesidades.



amijo craks del 87,donde estan esos tipos-tiburones?
veras que sorpresa te vas a llevar


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Venderemos tu deuda a terceros supongo.



claro fondos buitre


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Venderemos tu deuda a terceros supongo.



Voy haciendo las maletas


----------



## Lechu (20 Oct 2012)

Pregunta: ¿Saldremos del euro?:


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Coger hipotecas basura de zulos infectos, agruparlas como quien agrupa latas viejas para reciclar,
> y tratar de colocarselos a inversores institucionales, que no saben que la hipoteca de los zulos está en un barrio gitanos lleno de heroina y canis, o en extraradios con tasas de paro entre los inquilinos del 40%.
> 
> eso es crear valor y lo demás son tonterías.....



Eso es populismo...


----------



## kikepm (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Pues eso,
> 
> Prometo honestidad y veracidad al 90%. Al 100% no puedo.




A mi lo que me interesa es el 10% en el que no vas a ser sincero.

Cuando puedas o quieras, vuelve y hablamos.


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Saldremos del euro?:



chiquillo que este tipo es un tiburon no un adivino


----------



## HastaLosEggs (20 Oct 2012)

Es cierto que es costumbre, de cuando en cuando, tras una reunión "seria" el desahogarse con p.utas en puticlubs y "pubs" (en este caso no me refiero a políticos)? O eso era más propio de ex cajas de ahorros del litoral mediterráneo?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Saldremos del euro?:



No creo que salgamos del euro aunque nos estamos preparando en caso de que tal evento ocurriese.


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> No creo que salgamos del euro aunque nos estamos preparando en caso de que tal evento ocurriese.



claro las ratas abandona el barco los primeros


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

estasi dijo:


> claro las ratas abandona el barco los primeros



Llevamos desde Marzo preparandonos para tal evento. La salida de España del € no sería relevante a efectos de negocio.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

Pregunta: ¿Te puedo pedir un crédito de 1.000.000 euros y tu concedérmelo? Vamos a mitades, te envío tu parte a un paraíso fiscal. ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Tagghino (20 Oct 2012)

Las nóminas rellenas en tu trabajo en recursos humanos no obstruyen tu otro trabajo en servicios financieros??

Y que fué de tu proyecto??

Conseguiste los 2 millones de euros que necesitabas??

Te irás a Brasil a dar masajes a viejunos rabudos gayers??

Ganas 36k haciendo pluriempleo ó ganas 36k + 36k en tus 2 trabajos??

Haces 40 ú 80 horas a la semana (por tus dos trabajos)??

Creo que estoy hecho un lío, no puedo seguirte el trolleo...


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Eso es populismo...



Si, claro.

Ahora resulta que los activos que vendeis es deuda de empresas industriales exportadores con balances saneados, y tal.... Que me parto AMIGO! ::::::

Vendeis Basura, basura incobrable.
Cogeis pequeños trozos de mierda y haceis un bola bien gorda con ellos.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Te puedo pedir un crédito de 1.000.000 euros y tu concedérmelo? Vamos a mitades, te envío tu parte a un paraíso fiscal. ¿Qué te parece?



Lo podría hacer pero existen mecanismos de control interno para evitarlo.


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Llevamos desde Marzo preparandonos para tal evento. La salida de España del € no sería relevante a efectos de negocio.



mira chacho pa que lo comprendas.Si España debe un billon al mundo hay dos problemas,España tiene uno pero el mundo tiene un problemon,asi que ni rotura del euro ni leches


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Si, claro.
> 
> Ahora resulta que los activos que vendeis es deuda de empresas industriales exportadores con balances saneados, y tal.... Que me parto AMIGO! ::::::
> 
> ...



¿Por que hablas sin saber? Generamos líquidez en el mercado, gracias a nosotros tu tienes todo lo que tienes.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

estasi dijo:


> mira chacho pa que lo comprendas.Si España debe un billon al mundo hay dos problemas,España tiene uno pero el mundo tiene un problemon,asi que ni rotura del euro ni leches



Just in case... planes de contingencia siempre.


----------



## Tagghino (20 Oct 2012)

Se me olvidaba, tu trabajo de reparteflyers-camarero en el Sutton es sólo los fines de semana ó a tiempo completo??

Si es así: Cómo compaginas tus ahora 3 empleos para cumplir con tus obligaciones laborales??


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> ¿Por que hablas sin saber? Generamos líquidez en el mercado, gracias a nosotros tu tienes todo lo que tienes.



Y Gracias a mi existe el aire que respiras y sale el sol por la mañanas.


----------



## Tagghino (20 Oct 2012)

Una última pregunta, pero ahora a los moderadores:

¿Cómo es que está este hilo en el principal?


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

como se siente en saber que todo esto es culpa vuestra?

duermes por las noches tranquilo?

espero que dures muchos años


----------



## tuxedo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> No creo que salgamos del euro aunque nos estamos preparando en caso de que tal evento ocurriese.



juas juas juas, ve aceptándolo, aprovecha para robar todo lo posible ahora, el pepinazo será de órdago.

O sea que eres de los que te dedicas a robar viejas :XX::XX: .


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

Pregunta: ¿Cuánto tenéis en efectivo en la caja fuerte de tu banco? Si quieres podemos planear un atraco


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> juas juas juas, ve aceptándolo, aprovecha para robar todo lo posible ahora, el pepinazo será de órdago.
> 
> O sea que eres de los que te dedicas a robar viejas :XX::XX: .



y multimillonarios,tambien pican


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Cuánto tenéis en efectivo en la caja fuerte de tu banco? Si quieres podemos planear un atraco




chiquillo tu sabes que es un tiburon?


----------



## Leño (20 Oct 2012)

¿Quienes son los inversores y qué rendimiento ofrecéis?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

estasi dijo:


> como se siente en saber que todo esto es culpa vuestra?
> 
> duermes por las noches tranquilo?
> 
> espero que dures muchos años



Nosotros somos responsables de haber generado la mayor riqueza en la historia. Somos responsables del crecimiento del PIB y de dinamizar la economía. Duermo muy bien


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Cuánto tenéis en efectivo en la caja fuerte de tu banco? Si quieres podemos planear un atraco



En los bancos no hay ni un duro, solo papel y deudas mantenidas con artificios contables.

En valor está en los medios de producción tangibles (Empresas) que son sistemáticamente parasitados por la banca y la "economía financiera" virtual e intangible.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

estasi dijo:


> chiquillo tu sabes que es un tiburon?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Leño dijo:


> ¿Quienes son los inversores y qué rendimiento ofrecéis?



Inversores --> Banca minorista, fondos de pensiones, aseguradoras, etc..

Rendimiento depende del subyacente...


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> En los bancos no hay ni un duro, solo papel y deudas mantenidas con artificios contables.
> 
> En valor está en los medios de producción tangibles (Empresas) que son sistemáticamente parasitados por la banca y la "economía financiera" virtual e intangible.



La banca minorista también alquila cajas fuertes físicas


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Inversores --> Banca minorista, fondos de pensiones, aseguradoras, etc..
> 
> Rendimiento depende del subyacente...



Pregunta: ¿Cuánto es tu salario?


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> N*osotros somos responsables de haber generado la mayor riqueza en la historia. *Somos responsables del crecimiento del PIB y de dinamizar la economía. Duermo muy bien



no te lo crees tu ni jarto guisqui,la riqueza la genera el pueblo,empresas etc

la banca financiera solo la destruye


----------



## tuxedo (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Cuánto tenéis en efectivo en la caja fuerte de tu banco? Si quieres podemos planear un atraco



Si quieres hacerlo bien los viernes cargan el doble o triple los cajeros automáticos (un toro eléctrico tiene la fuerza para llevarselo), hace un tiempo los Fujitsu de LA CAIXA tenian un bug (a veces) que te permitia acceder a la shell desde el cajero. :fiufiu:

Tengo hambre comeré aleta de tiburón , pero uno serio eso es una pescailla.


----------



## Shui (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Me dedico a estructurar productos para el mercado mayorista.





JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ofrezco a mis clientes soluciones financieras en función de sus necesidades.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> La banca minorista también alquila cajas fuertes físicas



Ergo el banco no tiene NADA PROPIO de valor, solo deudas, y la esperanza de que pepitos y remeros, sigan entregándoles sus nóminas més tras més, para pagar "la letra"

Las cosas de valor, las tienen los particulares.


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> Si quieres hacerlo bien los viernes cargan el doble o triple los cajeros automáticos (un toro eléctrico tiene la fuerza para llevarselo), hace un tiempo los Fujitsu de LA CAIXA tenian un bug (a veces) que te permitia acceder a la shell desde el cajero. :fiufiu:
> 
> Tengo hambre comeré aleta de tiburón , pero uno serio eso es una pescailla.



jejajaja que bueno


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Sigo contestando preguntas sensatas.


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Ergo el banco no tiene NADA PROPIO de valor, solo deudas, y la esperanza de que pepitos y remeros, sigan entregándoles sus nóminas més tras més, para pagar "la letra"
> 
> Las cosas de valor, las tienen los particulares.



tu si que sabes


----------



## Leño (20 Oct 2012)

El humo es cada día más difícil de vender. Nadie se fia de nadie y cada euro invertido/gastado está cada vez mejor medido. ¿Cómo ves el futuro del negocio?


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

estasi dijo:


> no te lo crees tu ni jarto guisqui,la riqueza la genera el pueblo,empresas etc
> 
> la banca financiera solo la destruye



La banca solo puede ser honrada (y ayudar a crear riqueza) Si:

A) Tiene un coeficiente de caja del 100%, todos los depositos están REALMENTE depositados en el banco disponibles al 100% para ser retirados por el propietario en cualquier momento. (Ejemplo: Banco de Amsterdam)

B) El Negocio de Banca de Inversion (Inverision=Rentabilidad=Riesgo) está separado de forma ESTANCA / del negocio de la Banca de ahorro, ahorro = riesgo 0. y Coeficiente de Caja 100%.

C) No tienen un tamaño tal que formen parte indivisible de los Estado-Deuda-Banca, y por tanto en relación morganática con el Estado controlando el flujo de compra de deuda pública y consiguiendo legislación ad-hoc (por ejemplo los rescates)


En España (y diría que en mundo) no se cumple NINGUNA de la 3 condiciones. *Ergo*-->* El actual modelo de banca es un modelo PARASITARIO de la Economía Real.*


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Sigo contestando preguntas sensatas.



claro

sabes que la culpa es vuestra y de los bancos alemanes,que le dirias a los pardillos alemanes?


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Oct 2012)

la vajilla de 6 servicios o la television led de 26 pulgadas?


esto es para el principal?


----------



## PSiCoNaUTa (20 Oct 2012)

Con la concisión que te caracteriza, pregunto: ¿como definirías el perfil psicológico de tus "clientes"?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

PSiCoNaUTa dijo:


> Con la concisión que te caracteriza, pregunto: ¿como definirías el perfil psicológico de tus "clientes"?



Avariciosos.

Siguiente pregunta..


----------



## estasi (20 Oct 2012)

sabes que la culpa es vuestra y de los bancos alemanes,que le dirias a los pardillos alemanes?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

estasi dijo:


> sabes que la culpa es vuestra y de los bancos alemanes,que le dirias a los pardillos alemanes?



Yo no tengo culpa de nada... :no:

La culpa de la crisis es de la gente.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> La banca solo puede ser honrada (y ayudar a crear riqueza) Si:
> 
> A) *Tiene un coeficiente de caja del 100%, todos los depositos están REALMENTE depositados en el banco disponibles al 100% para ser retirados por el propietario en cualquier momento. (Ejemplo: Banco de Amsterdam)*
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJAJA que buena broma tío

Si el coeficiente de caja fuese del 100%, apenas se concederían créditos ni hipotecas y la banca no tendría la función de crear riqueza


----------



## PSiCoNaUTa (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Siguiente pregunta..



¿Y el de los soldaditos que se mueven por tu mundillo/sector?


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Avariciosos.
> 
> Siguiente pregunta..



Más bien deberías ser tu el que preguntara, para ver si llegas en entender donde estás metido y como funciona:
* El dinero fiduciario, 
* expansión de la masa monetaria M3 orquestada por bancos centrales y mecanismos de liquidez, 
* la imposibilidad de cumplimieto y por tanto violanción de contrato de "depósito" en un sistema de reserva fraccionaria

* la financiación de los estado y partidos políticos via deuda pública avalada con futuras subidas de impuestos (Única forma de un ente, el Estado que pide prestado y tiene un TIR=0% pueda devolver principal+intereses), etc.

Me parece que más te valdría empezar a comprender de donde viene tu sueldo, más que venir a contarnos exclusivas en plan "Sálvame"


----------



## Tono (20 Oct 2012)

Querría invertir, sin poner en riesgo mi capital, en el SAREB ya que me ha dicho un pajarito que es chollo seguro. 
¿qué porcentaje de mis ahorros me aconsejas? 
¿cuánto me cobrarías por vuestros servicios de intermediación?

y otra cosa que me han dicho
¿es verdad que si aprendes manejar el excel te ascienden antes que al que tiene un máster en una IE Business School? 
¿y que cuando consigues pronunciar bankruptcy con perfecto acento inglés ya te has ganado un puesto de alto ejecutivo en las Islas Caimán?


----------



## Sitting Bull (20 Oct 2012)

¿crees que el capitalismo morira de exito, como afirmaba Marx?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Más bien deberías ser tu el que preguntara, para ver si llegas en entender donde estás metido y como funciona:
> * El dinero fiduciario,
> * expansión de la masa monetaria M3 orquestada por bancos centrales y mecanismos de liquidez,
> * la imposibilidad de cumplimieto y por tanto violanción de contrato de "depósito" en un sistema de reserva fraccionaria
> ...



Lo comprendo perfectamente 

Una de mis funciones es expandir la M3...


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA que buena broma tío
> 
> Si el coeficiente de caja fuese del 100%, apenas se concederían créditos ni hipotecas y la banca no tendría la función de crear riqueza



A otro perro con ese hueso.

Crédito sin Ahorro = 
= Más masa monetaria sin creación de activos nuevos = Burbuja/Inflación = 
= Imposibilidad de devolver dinero prestado (La masa monetaria, via Deuda crece más rápido que la riqueza real) = RUINA.

Nos conocemos de memoria el mecanismo, mejor que tu por lo que veo.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> ¿crees que el capitalismo morira de exito, como afirmaba Marx?



Ni lo se ni me importa, por ahora me centro en ganar pasta y promocionar. Lo que le pase al sistema en unos años me da igual.


----------



## moskito (20 Oct 2012)

¿Todavía os siguen pagando bien o también hay recortes?
Las empresas del sector (la tuya y los clientes de la tuya), ¿en qué países se están centrando o expandiendo?
¿O ya tienen presencia mundial y no se internacionalizan más?
¿Ya te has ligado a alguna rica buenorra?


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Lo comprendo perfectamente
> 
> Una de mis funciones es expandir la M3...



Arderás en Infierno, junto con Keynes por semejante CRIMEN.
Si hay infierno, seguro que es lo que te espera.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Tono dijo:


> Querría invertir, sin poner en riesgo mi capital, en el SAREB ya que me ha dicho un pajarito que es chollo seguro.
> ¿qué porcentaje de mis ahorros me aconsejas?
> ¿cuánto me cobrarías por vuestros servicios de intermediación?
> 
> ...



IE es segunda visión. Mejor IESE o ESADE.

Yo soy un crack de excel y VBA


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Arderás en Infierno, junto con Keynes por semejante CRIMEN.
> Si hay infierno, seguro que es lo que te espera.



¿Por qué? Solo ejecuto a la perfección las ordenes otorgadas por mis superiores.

Gracias a este sistema vivo muy bien. :Aplauso:


----------



## Papa_Frita (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Yo no tengo culpa de nada... :no:
> 
> La culpa de la crisis es de la gente.



ienso:

[YOUTUBE]fLidmv-0Df4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Solo ejecuto a la perfección las ordenes otorgadas por mis superiores.
> 
> Gracias a este sistema vivo muy bien. :Aplauso:



Eso dijeron en Nuremberg, no les sirvió de mucho


----------



## Sitting Bull (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ni lo se ni me importa, por ahora me centro en ganar pasta y promocionar. Lo que le pase al sistema en unos años me da igual.



OK, gracias por la franqueza. No me puedes ser util.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Eso dijeron en Nuremberg, no les sirvió de mucho



La diferencia es que yo genero riqueza. Soy capaz de generar varios millones de € al mes de beneficio para mi unidad de negocio.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> IE es segunda visión. Mejor IESE o ESADE.
> 
> Yo soy un crack de excel y VBA



haciendo macros no llegarás al Big Money.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> IE es segunda visión. Mejor IESE o ESADE.
> 
> Yo soy un crack de excel y VBA


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> haciendo macros no llegarás al Big Money.



Macros no.

Modelos estocasticos. Trading algoritmico...

:Aplauso:

Con mi edad prácticamente nadie tiene mi nivel.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

jmhelsinki dijo:


> ie es segunda visión. Mejor iese o esade.
> 
> Yo soy un crack de excel y vba



esade :XX:


----------



## moskito (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Me dedico a estructurar productos para el mercado mayorista.



¿Por qué el Banco Satander se apunta a un bombardeo y les coláis todos vuestros productos? ¿Es vuestro mejor cliente?


----------



## Jarko (20 Oct 2012)

Al subforo de Guardería, gracias.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

moskito dijo:


> ¿Por qué el Banco Satander se apunta a un bombardeo y les coláis todos vuestros productos? ¿Es vuestro mejor cliente?



Al Santander le gustan los estructurados. Es cierto.

Sobretodo para Latam... En España han tenido bastantes fiascos.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Macros no.
> 
> Modelos estocasticos. Trading algoritmico...
> 
> ...



¿Trading algorítmico en VBA? Vaya KK de sitio donde trabajas, ahora todo el mundo usa C++ y Matlab


----------



## Tono (20 Oct 2012)

¿a tu novia le gusta pararse ante los escaparates de tiendas de decoración?
¿has solicitado ya una VPO?
¿Que has elegido o elegirás, hipoteca con o sin suelo?


----------



## patilltoes (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> IE es segunda visión. Mejor IESE o ESADE.
> 
> Yo soy un crack de excel y VBA



Esto explica como va el mundo. Excel y VBA. No C, C++ y, yo que se, Fortran. Ni siquiera Matlab, Python/Perl/Ruby o Java.

Excel y VBA. Nos vamos al guanaco.


----------



## Elkin (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ni lo se ni me importa, por ahora me centro en ganar pasta y promocionar. Lo que le pase al sistema en unos años me da igual.





Excelente, excelente. :Aplauso:





(Ironic off)


----------



## cujo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Con mi edad prácticamente nadie tiene mi nivel.



en burbuja.info lo sabemos perfectamente


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Trading algorítmico en VBA? Vaya KK de sitio donde trabajas, ahora todo el mundo usa C++ y Matlab



Para trading por supuesto que no, para los modelos estocásticos si.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Tono dijo:


> ¿a tu novia le gusta pararse ante los escaparates de tiendas de decoración?
> ¿has solicitado ya una VPO?
> ¿Que has elegido o elegirás, hipoteca con o sin suelo?



1. No especialmente
2. No pero podría hacerlo
3. Da igual, vivo de alquiler


----------



## Elkin (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Yo no tengo culpa de nada... :no:
> 
> La culpa de la crisis es de la gente.






Excelente, excelente.



Muchacho, eres uno de los nuestros.












(Por los cojones :XX


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Estoy negociando en Brasil 55k + 15k de variable... con 24 años no esta nada mal
> 
> Ahora mismo cobro unos 35k + 12k variable + 3k extras. Cuanta gente con 24 años cobra eso?
> 
> ...



Según viendo tu perfil y algunos de tus comentarios en este sitio seguramente habrás estudiado en ESADE

Soberbia+Sutton+VBA+Excel+Barcelona = Lisensia do Esade

Buah para lo que has pagado 12k al año durante 5 años ¿y cuántos salís de ahí de ahí ahora?¿300 al año? xD

Por cierto, este comentario de arriba sin desperdicio :XX:


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Para trading por supuesto que no, para los modelos estocásticos si.



Chavalín, un poco más de humildad.

Hay foreros que han dedicado más de 15 años en el desarrollo de modelos estocásticos y gestión de riesgos. Desmenuzando la obra y literatura de Black-Scholes, Merton, Markov, Kolmogorov, Cox-Ross, Scott, Hull, ....

Aprende matlab y sé un poco más humilde. O te suelto al JJJato ::


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Chavalín, un poco más de humildad.
> 
> Hay foreros que han dedicado más de 15 años en el desarrollo de modelos estocásticos y gestión de riesgos. Desmenuzando la obra y literatura de Black-Scholes, Merton, Markov, Kolmogorov, Cox-Ross, Scott, Hull, ....
> 
> Aprende matlab y sé un poco más humilde. O te suelto al JJJato ::



Muy bien. :Aplauso:


----------



## PSiCoNaUTa (20 Oct 2012)

¿Qué opinas sobre la última reforma de la Constitución Española, ya que afecta directamente a tu trabajo?


----------



## Lechu (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Chavalín, un poco más de humildad.
> 
> Hay foreros que han dedicado más de 15 años en el desarrollo de modelos estocásticos y gestión de riesgos. Desmenuzando la obra y literatura de Black-Scholes, Merton, Markov, Kolmogorov, Cox-Ross, Scott, Hull, ....
> 
> Aprende matlab y sé un poco más humilde. O te suelto al JJJato ::



Nooooo .al gato hoy no que esta todo muy tranquilo


----------



## cujo (20 Oct 2012)

Elkin dijo:


> Excelente, excelente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puedes ponerles nombres?
especialmente dos que me suenan sus caras y no los pongo nombre

el barbas a la derecha de la tocino (su derecha) y el que se parece a sandokan entre botin y la tocino


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

PSiCoNaUTa dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas sobre la última reforma de la Constitución Española, ya que afecta directamente a tu trabajo?



En España no se cumplen las leyes así que creo que es un poco irrelevante.


----------



## tuxedo (20 Oct 2012)

Verte borracho diciendo estas cosas tiene de ser un circo :XX::XX:

Ahora me ha venido a la cabeza..
¿Donde se fué ese que queria joder el foro y nos descojonamos de él? (no lo digo por ti).


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Según viendo tu perfil y algunos de tus comentarios en este sitio seguramente habrás estudiado en ESADE
> 
> Soberbia+Sutton+VBA+Excel+Barcelona = Lisensia do Esade
> 
> ...



Vaya salario de mierda que tienes para dedicarte a lo que te dedicas.

¿picateclas de prueba - error de los modelos definidos por el senior advisor?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Sigo respondiendo preguntas sensatas


----------



## JuanLacambra (20 Oct 2012)

A ver, unas preguntitas que ahora me toca a mi.

¿Sabe usted si es buena época para plantar tomates?
¿Sabría usted decirme como solucionar el problema de muchos niños para pronunciar la "r" correctamente?
Aparte de decir tonterías de papelitos de colores ¿Sabe usted hacer la "o" con un canuto?

Porque de decir tonterías, apretar botoncitos en el ordenador y ponerse corbata ya sabemos que es usted un hacha.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> A ver, unas preguntitas que ahora me toca a mi.
> 
> ¿Sabe usted si es buena época para plantar tomates?
> ¿Sabría usted decirme como solucionar el problema de muchos niños para pronunciar la "r" correctamente?
> ...



1. Ni idea
2. Ni idea
3. Ni idea

Mi función es generar valor para los accionistas, no ayudar a los agricultores. :XX:


----------



## luisito2 (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> No creo que salgamos del euro aunque nos estamos preparando en caso de que tal evento ocurriese.



¿Cómo se hace eso? 

El mundo está plagado de activos cuyo valor se desmoronaría en caso de "ruptura del euro" (de defaults masivos de deuda denominada en euros). El pequeño pez en el mar puede librarse fácilmente de todos esos activos contaminados y enterrar unas barras de oro bajo las lechugas que cultiva en el jardín o en ese bosque donde suele ir a recoger hongos. 

Esto es algo que no puede hacer el pez grande, así que el mecanismo de seguridad debe basarse en activos cuyo valor financiero crecería fuertemente en caso de "ruptura del euro", en activos anti-contaminados que cubrirían a los activos contaminados pero ¿existen en cantidad suficientes esos activos anti-contaminados en nuestro sistema financiero puramente basado en humo?

Parece claro que esos "activos de cobertura" solo pueden ser promesas de ciertas contrapartes y también que esas contrapartes y su capacidad de cumplir sus promesas caerían con el euro, así que la contraparte última, la cámara de compensación de último recurso, deben ser los Gobiernos pero, estando todos los Gobiernos masivamente quebrados ¿qué solidez pueden ofrecer esas coberturas?


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> 1. Ni idea
> 2. Ni idea
> 3. Ni idea
> 
> Mi función es generar valor para los accionistas, no ayudar a los agricultores. :XX:



La banca no está controlada por sus accionistas, si no por Oligarquía Bancarias. 
Botín sin ir más lejos no tiene ni un 15% del accionariado del Santander, y se mea en la cara del 85% restante, gracias al status-quo de "familia de banqueros" y "amigos del régimen."

Otro fraude más de los bancos, si siquiera se respetan los derechos de propiedad/voto/representación de los verdaderos propietarios que arriesgan su dinero comprando títulos de propiedad.

Cuando les da la gana hacen una ampliación de capital no liberada y patada hacia adelante.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> La banca no está controlada por sus accionistas, si no por Oligarquía Bancarias.
> Botín sin ir más lejos no tiene ni un 15% del accionariado del Santander, y se mea en la cara del 85% restante, gracias al status-quo de "familia de banqueros" y "amigos del régimen."
> 
> Otro fraude más de los bancos, si siquiera se respetan los derechos de propiedad/voto/representación de los verdaderos propietarios que arriesgan su dinero comprando títulos de propiedad.
> ...



La familia Botin posee actualmente alrededor del 2% del capital social del banco


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Avariciosos.
> 
> Siguiente pregunta..



¿Se ha roto el saco de la avaricia?, ¿se le va a remendar?, ¿en caso de remiendo en qué consistirá?
Gracias y sigo leyendo.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Se ha roto el saco de la avaricia?, ¿se le va a remendar?, ¿en caso de remiendo en qué consistirá?
> Gracias y sigo leyendo.



El sistema a largo plazo es insolvente. Don't worry. Enjoy!


----------



## peseteuro (20 Oct 2012)

¿De qué forma estáis posicionando vuestros productos financieros de cara a ganar pasta a raudales con el inminente crack?


----------



## Tono (20 Oct 2012)

¿que predicen tus modelos aristocrásticos sobre el futuro del banco malo?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Tono dijo:


> ¿que predicen tus modelos aristocrásticos sobre el futuro del banco malo?



Irlanda 2.


----------



## energia01 (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Irlanda 2.



No llegaremos entonces al estado de Grecia??


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> El sistema a largo plazo es insolvente. Don't worry. Enjoy!



¿Qué tiempo queda?, ¿será en octubre, en noviembre?....yo estoy en ascuas...¿acaso el fin del mundo en 2012?
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> No llegaremos entonces al estado de Grecia??



Aunque mucha gente no lo crea, no somos Grecia.

Somos más Portugal.


----------



## I.kant III (20 Oct 2012)

¿Qué estudiaste?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Qué tiempo queda?, ¿será en octubre, en noviembre?....yo estoy en ascuas...¿acaso el fin del mundo en 2012?
> Gracias de nuevo.



Quedan muchos años, pero el sistema petará. El mercado de capitales es una función exponencial que petará si o si.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

I.kant III dijo:


> ¿Qué estudiaste?



Te lo digo yo: ADE en ESADE


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

¿Algún consjeo para la economía doméstica de una familia de cuatro personas, con dos adultos trabajando?


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Quedan muchos años, pero el sistema petará. El mercado de capitales es una función exponencial que petará si o si.



Dinos algo que no sepamos ienso:

¿cuáles son los activos por los que prevéeis mayor apetito de riesgo?

¿tenéis evaluados escenarios de stress sobre la variable inflación en expaña?


----------



## I.kant III (20 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Te lo digo yo: ADE en ESADE



A ver si lo confirma o lo desmiente.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Algún consjeo para la economía doméstica de una familia de cuatro personas, con dos adultos trabajando?



Si, no gasteís por encima de lo que ingreseis.


----------



## energia01 (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Aunque mucha gente no lo crea, no somos Grecia.
> 
> Somos más Portugal.



Pues que alegría, oiga::

Para cuándo cree que empezara la recuperación económica de España??

España se puede recuperar por sí sola o depende más de lo que suceda en Europa y en usa??


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Dinos algo que no sepamos ienso:
> 
> ¿cuáles son los activos por los que prevéeis mayor apetito de riesgo?
> 
> ¿tenéis evaluados escenarios de stress sobre la variable inflación en expaña?



1. La renta fija esta muy volátil ultima-mente. 

2. No


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Pues que alegría, oiga::
> 
> Para cuándo cree que empezara la recuperación económica de España??
> 
> España se puede recuperar por sí sola o depende más de lo que suceda en Europa y en usa??



España nunca se recuperará, ya te he dicho, somos más tipo Portugal. Crisis permanente y eterna.


----------



## peseteuro (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Aunque mucha gente no lo crea, no somos Grecia.
> 
> Somos más Portugal.



και σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν μια φτωχή ελληνική :rolleye:


----------



## energia01 (20 Oct 2012)

Un banco seguro en el que meter mis ahorros??

Que moneda uso, dólares, yenes, euros??


----------



## tuxedo (20 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> και σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν μια φτωχή ελληνική :rolleye:



όλες οι πόρνες :rolleye:



JMHelsinki dijo:


> España nunca se recuperará, ya te he dicho, somos más tipo Portugal. Crisis permanente y eterna.



Eso parece :|


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Oct 2012)

¿Será en octubre?


----------



## I.kant III (20 Oct 2012)

¿Por qué no me contestas?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

I.kant III dijo:


> ¿Por qué no me contestas?



Dime cielo


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

¿Eres hombre o mujer?


----------



## Tono (20 Oct 2012)

¿ya tenéis sucursal en el nuevo país europeo, el de las barretinas donde comen esa cosa que llaman butifarra?

Dicen que su nueva moneda será ''la pela''. ¿Se revalorizará sobre el euro?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Eres hombre o mujer?



Hombre, tu?


----------



## energia01 (20 Oct 2012)

Estoy esperando a ver si tiene la amabiliad de decirme un buen banco y que moneda le parece la más segura!!


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Tono dijo:


> ¿ya tenéis sucursal en el nuevo país europeo, el de las barretinas donde comen esa cosa que llaman butifarra?
> 
> Dicen que su nueva moneda será ''la pela''. ¿Se revalorizará sobre el euro?



Cataluña nunca se independiazará 

Antes le mente un torpedo al instigador...


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Hombre, tu?



También. + 10 caracteres.


----------



## I.kant III (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Dime cielo



¿Qué estudiaste?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

I.kant III dijo:


> ¿Qué estudiaste?



Te considero un tipo listo e inteligente.

Siguiente pregunta.


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Si, no gasteís por encima de lo que ingreseis.



Hace unas semanas el banco con el que tengo nóminas, hipoteca y recibos me envio una carta en la que me decía que tengo preconcedido un préstamo por 20K lereles. Me cuesta un horror llegar a final de mes y vivo al día tirando de tarjeta Visa. ¿Como interpreto el ofrecimiento del banco? ¿Bien o mal? ¿Es momento para pedir préstamos? Mi mujer que es algo visillera ya hace castillos en el aire, pero yo que soy burbujista no quiero hablar del tema.
¿Qué opina usted? El resto de foreros opinarán como yo, que nada de préstamos. Supongo...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Oct 2012)

¿De dónde sacaste los 100000 pavos que cuesta tu formación?.....¿papá también era banquero? o nada más enchufarte con 21 años ya ganabas 60K al año


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Hace unas semanas el banco con el que tengo nóminas, hipoteca y recibos me envio una carta en la que me decía que tengo preconcedido un préstamo por 20K lereles. Me cuesta un horror llegar a final de mes y vivo al día tirando de tarjeta Visa. ¿Como interpreto el ofrecimiento del banco? ¿Bien o mal? ¿Es momento para pedir préstamos? Mi mujer que es algo visillera ya hace castillos en el aire, pero yo que soy burbujista no quiero hablar del tema.
> ¿Qué opina usted? El resto de foreros opinarán como yo, que nada de préstamos. Supongo...




Depende de las condiciones del préstamo.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacaste los 100000 pavos que cuesta tu formación?.....¿papá también era banquero? o nada más enchufarte con 21 años ya ganabas 60000K al año



En vez de comprarse un zulo sobrevalorado como la mayoría de las familias españolas, decidieron invertir en formación.


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Depende de las condiciones del préstamo.



Ni me he molestado en ir por la oficina a preguntarles...


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Ni me he molestado en ir por la oficina a preguntarles...



Si el ti es menor que la inflación, pidalo, sino a volar...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> En vez de comprarse un zulo sobrevalorado como la mayoría de las familias españolas, decidieron invertir en formación.



Venga, no me jodas tronco!...tu eres un pedazo de pijo como de aquí a Canada.

Vaya mierda de respuesta, por lo menos podias haber mentido diciendo que hacías alguna hora en el Telepizza.

Hasta luego, *FLIPAO*


----------



## paconan (20 Oct 2012)

> Mi función es generar valor para los accionistas



ese mantra ya lo conozco hace mucho, aparte de eso y de especular para alcanzar dicho fin, tiene ideas que no sean del tipo crear mas valor?sabe algo aparte de teclear y crear mas valor creando miseria y hambre?pone todas sus capacidades al servicio del mantra crear valor e interés?cuando esto se acabe cual sera su misión? seguir creando valor para el accionista?solo sabe eso, crear valor?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Venga, no me jodas tronco!...tu eres un pedazo de pijo como de aquí a Canada.
> 
> Vaya mierda de respuesta, por lo menos podias haber mentido diciendo que hacías alguna hora en el Telepizza.
> 
> Hasta luego, *FLIPAO*



¿Tanto jode que mi familia decididio invertir en formación en vez de zulos?


----------



## PSiCoNaUTa (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> En España no se cumplen las leyes así que creo que es un poco irrelevante.



¿Te enfadarías mucho si hiciesemos una auditoría ciudadana de la deuda que desembocase en fusilamientos masivos de "creadores de riqueza"?


----------



## horror (20 Oct 2012)

Vamos a ver, ganando 30k a tomar por culo o pudiendo ganar 50k más a tomar por culo te sientes tan orgulloso como para exponerlo en un foro?¿

No se puede ser más mediocre. Monta un bar que sacas mas joder!!

Que tio, por lo menos gracioso eres!! gracias.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

PSiCoNaUTa dijo:


> ¿Te enfadarías mucho si hiciesemos una auditoría ciudadana de la deuda que desembocase en fusilamientos masivos de "creadores de riqueza"?



Me da igual lo que sueñes por las noches...

::


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> ¿Tanto jode que mi familia decididio invertir en formación en vez de zulos?



Te has puesto nervioso o que ?

Tranquilizate hombre, parece que te tiembla la mano......Para vender productos tóxicos seguro que no te tiembla el pulso tanto.


----------



## marvi (20 Oct 2012)

Engreído.
¿Abriste el hilo para aportar al foro? Tus contestaciones lacónicas no aportar nada.


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

marvi dijo:


> Engreído.
> ¿Abriste el hilo para aportar al foro? Tus contestaciones lacónicas no aportar nada.



Con 25 mensajes te vas directamente a mi lista de ignorados. :Baile:


----------



## malibux (20 Oct 2012)

Parecen respuestas de bot.


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Si el ti es menor que la inflación, pidalo, sino a volar...



¿Qué es el ti?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Qué es el ti?



Tipo de interés


----------



## politicodemadreputa (20 Oct 2012)

Ayer por la noche volvia yo solo en mi coche, pase por una carretra de pueblo muy oscura, y de repente vi a una tia con un camison blanco haciendo auto stop, y me dije HE PILLAO !!! se subio en el coche y al llegar a una curva me dijo : Ten cuidado, en esa curva es donde me follo a todos, mire por el retrovisor, y la tia ya estaba en pelotas !!!! mi pregunta es, debo meterle todo lo gordo a plazo fijo ???


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Parecen respuestas de bot.



Ya ves, hasta mi SIRI es más humana

o a lo mejor le está preguntando las preguntas a SIRI y él nos da sus respuestas xD


----------



## yaboy (20 Oct 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Ayer por la noche volvia yo solo en mi coche, pase por una carretra de pueblo muy oscura, y de repente vi a una tia con un camison blanco haciendo auto stop, y me dije HE PILLAO !!! se subio en el coche y al llegar a una curva me dijo : Ten cuidado, en esa curva es donde me follo a todos, mire por el retrovisor, y la tia ya estaba en pelotas !!!! mi pregunta es, debo meterle todo lo gordo a plazo fijo ???



Depende del ti


----------



## politicodemadreputa (20 Oct 2012)

Y quien cojones es el TI ??? no me vengas con ostias que a mi eso de los trios no me va...



yaboy dijo:


> Depende del ti


----------



## currito (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Si, no gasteís por encima de lo que ingreseis.



1) si ya hago esto y ahorro unos 10K al año, ¿qué hacer con ellos?

2) si ya tengo ahorrado lo mismo que debo de hipoteca ¿cancelo? ¿sigo con mis depósitos?

No quiero lapidar lo que tanto me ha costado ahorrar, no por mí, por mi hijo pequeño  

Muchas gracias.


----------



## yaboy (20 Oct 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Y quien cojones es el TI ??? no me vengas con ostias que a mi eso de los trios no me va...



Ya lo ha dicho el experto antes, el "ti" es el tipo de interés.
De todas formas, lo que yo quería poner es "depende de ti", lo que pasa es que se me ha escapado una ele.


----------



## COMUNISTANAZI (20 Oct 2012)

?tu mierda huele, o cagas chanel?


----------



## JMHelsinki (20 Oct 2012)

currito dijo:


> 1) si ya hago esto y ahorro unos 10K al año, ¿qué hacer con ellos?
> 
> 2) si ya tengo ahorrado lo mismo que debo de hipoteca ¿cancelo? ¿sigo con mis depósitos?
> 
> ...




No es momento de amortizar. Amortiza este año 9.000 € para la desgravación y el resto no amortices ya que pagas un ti de un 1 % aproximadamente y la inflación es del 4 % practicamente.

Por tu hijo no te preocupes, ya se las apañara. Ser demasiado protectores es muy malo


----------



## currito (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> No es momento de amortizar. Amortiza este año 9.000 € para la desgravación y el resto no amortices ya que pagas un ti de un 1 % aproximadamente y la inflación es del 4 % practicamente.
> 
> Por tu hijo no te preocupes, ya se las apañara. Ser demasiado protectores es muy malo



agradezco tus palabras.
Suerte


----------



## Almortero (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Depende de las condiciones del préstamo.





JMHelsinki dijo:


> Si el ti es menor que la inflación, pidalo, sino a volar...



Pocas dudas tenía, pero con esto ya me las desvela Vd todas. A ver al que preguntaba si pedía un préstamo: 

1. Ni se le ocurra pedir un préstamo para gasto corriente.
2. Olvídese Vd de la inflación y del "ti": la primera es dinámica y el segundo estático, si y solo si le ofrecen un ptmo a inflación menos n%, tendría Vd garantizado que este es "rentable".
3. No haga ni p.c. a este gaznapiro. Es un powerpointista lorealista de la peor especie (lo del VB y Excel no es sino una subespecialización o sofisticación de lo anterior).

Y ahora mi pregunta:

¿ Cual es su conocimiento real del mundo financiero ? ¿ Ha traspasado Vd la frontera de un cajero automático o es uno de esos ejpertos que dicen a los bancos lo que han de hacer sin haber pisado en su vida una sucursal ?


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

Entonces si el tipo de interés de mi préstamo hipotecario está en un TIN de 01,968, y el mismo tipo para TAE, y la inflacción es aproximadamente del 4 %, ¿eso qué quiere decir en términos de economía doméstica?

Edito para decir que el tipo referencial es 1,368 (euribor), y el diferencial 0,60


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

Almortero dijo:


> Pocas dudas tenía, pero con esto ya me las desvela Vd todas. A ver al que preguntaba si pedía un préstamo:
> 
> 1. Ni se le ocurra pedir un préstamo para gasto corriente.
> 2. Olvídese Vd de la inflación y del "ti": la primera es dinámica y el segundo estático, si y solo si le ofrecen un ptmo a inflación menos n%, tendría Vd garantizado que este es "rentable".
> ...




Muchas gracias por su comentario. En principio no tengo intención de solicitar préstamos.


----------



## alembert (20 Oct 2012)

Usted mismo lo ha confirmado: una retribución vulgar para unos conocimientos vulgares.


----------



## JuanLacambra (20 Oct 2012)

Querida amiga:
Su carta refleja un alto estado de consternación. ¿Saben que existe una crema hidratante................


Esto parece el consultorio de la Sita Pepis, no me jodas...........

Este chico, sabe muuuuuunnncho. Pero de papelitos de colores y tal ytal y tal.
De la vida, con 24 primaveras, y con todos esos estudios que dice que tiene, pues no se yo.

A mis preguntas, no ha sabido ni querido contestar. No sobre-estiméis a la gente. No digo que no sepa el niño, sino que esas capacidades están totalmente desperdiciadas en engañar a la gente con los papelitos de colores.

Triana(desnuda la mañana) - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> Querida amiga:
> Su carta refleja un alto estado de consternación. ¿Saben que existe una crema hidratante................
> 
> 
> ...



Oiga amigo, que la experta en consultorios no es la señorita esa, que soy yo, ¿ein?....


----------



## JuanLacambra (20 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Oiga amigo, que la experta en consultorios no es la señorita esa, que soy yo, ¿ein?....




Uy, no me había fijado en el nombre Doña Elena. Mis diculpas, no me eche el mal de ojo ni me ponga las velas negras a pares, se lo suplico de rodillassssh....


----------



## Papa_Frita (20 Oct 2012)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacaste los 100000 pavos que cuesta tu formación?.....¿papá también era banquero? o nada más enchufarte con 21 años ya ganabas 60K al año





JMHelsinki dijo:


> *En vez de comprarse un zulo sobrevalorado como la mayoría de las familias españolas, decidieron invertir en formación*.





currito dijo:


> 1) si ya hago esto y ahorro unos 10K al año, ¿qué hacer con ellos?
> 
> 2) si ya tengo ahorrado lo mismo que debo de hipoteca ¿cancelo? ¿sigo con mis depósitos?
> 
> ...





JMHelsinki dijo:


> No es momento de amortizar. Amortiza este año 9.000 € para la desgravación y el resto no amortices ya que pagas un ti de un 1 % aproximadamente y la inflación es del 4 % practicamente.
> 
> *Por tu hijo no te preocupes, ya se las apañara. Ser demasiado protectores es muy malo*



::

[YOUTUBE]cJnXMYy3Q2E[/YOUTUBE]

PD: No va por Currito


----------



## elena francis (20 Oct 2012)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> Uy, no me había fijado en el nombre Doña Elena. Mis diculpas, no me eche el mal de ojo ni me ponga las velas negras a pares, se lo suplico de rodillassssh....



No se preocupe usted estimado conforero, que no soy mala persona.


----------



## the lord of the bricks (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> ¿Por que hablas sin saber? Generamos líquidez en el mercado, gracias a nosotros tu tienes todo lo que tienes.



:XX:

y los ingenieros, médicos, profesores, investigadores, etc, no tienen nada que ver con la calidad de vida de las personas. La egolatría-egocentrismo de los trabajdor de banca no tiene límites. El nivel medio de inteligencia de un trabajador de la banca es mucho menor del que la gente cree. El problemas es que se os ha dado demasiado poder en la sociedad y eso hay que cambiarlo.


----------



## McFly (20 Oct 2012)

Creo q España saldra del euro antes de marzo y mi capacidad de ahorro ha estado en 20.000 anuales. Ante la posibilidad de que me cambien los euros por mortadelos y me quede con deuda en euros cobrando neopesetas he optado por quitarme de un plumazo casi toda mi deuda. 
1.- he hecho bien?
2.- pienso q cuando España salga del euro la inflacion se dispara y sera el momento adecuado para afrontar grandes inversiones a credito, compartes esta idea?


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Oct 2012)

No sé como coño alimentáis al troll. Parecéis catetos todos aquí haciendo preguntas al foreveralone este, os lo digo en serio. En burbuja hay gente muy capaz, no sé que hacéis troleandole.

Sin acritud,


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Creo q España saldra del euro antes de marzo y mi capacidad de ahorro ha estado en 20.000 anuales. Ante la posibilidad de que me cambien los euros por mortadelos y me quede con deuda en euros cobrando neopesetas he optado por quitarme de un plumazo casi toda mi deuda.
> 1.- he hecho bien?
> 2.- pienso q cuando España salga del euro la inflacion se dispara y sera el momento adecuado para afrontar grandes inversiones a credito, compartes esta idea?



Si has cambiado mortadelos por ladrillos, piensa que los ladrillos que están en Hispanistán estarán valorados en mortadelos.

Has perdido liquidez y capacidad de maniobra tontamente (desde mi humilde punto de vista)
Saludos.


----------



## currito (20 Oct 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Si has cambiado mortadelos por ladrillos, piensa que los ladrillos que están en Hispanistán estarán valorados en mortadelos.
> 
> Has perdido liquidez y capacidad de maniobra tontamente (desde mi humilde punto de vista)
> Saludos.



de acuerdo, pero la deuda la tenía y había que liquidarla igualmente no?


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Oct 2012)

currito dijo:


> de acuerdo, pero la deuda la tenía y había que liquidarla igualmente no?



Si, pero manten tu liquidez en mano. Gastan un poquito más en intereses a cambio de "un seguro de vida".

Si no te convencen tener todo en EUR, cambia una pequeña parte a oro y plata. Mejor eso que estar atado al 100% en ladrillo con liquidez nula.


----------



## McFly (20 Oct 2012)

Yo no tengo ese tema tan claro...creo q el dinero q me prestaron fue prestado a su ve por el bce, por tanto si salimos del euro....tendre q devolver los euros q me prestaron....no se ...no lo tengo muy claro...
Otra cosa....quizas es cierto q he perdido margen de maniobra pero ..... Eran deudas contraidas antes de profesionalizarme, cuando estaba estudiando y trabajando cobrando poco.....pero...y lo tranquilo que me he quedao? Eso no tiene precio! Y la seguridad de que si mantengo esta capacidad de ahorro, ahora mas por que no tengo esas letras que pagar cada mes, no pienso pillar un credito mas en mi vida


----------



## ofuoze (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> En España no se cumplen las leyes así que creo que es un poco irrelevante.



Dices que en España NO SE CUMPLEN LAS LEYES, que fuerte, pero puede ser verdad, como dijo un político el otro día aquí en España: "Las Leyes son como las mujeres, están para violarlas"

Es un comentario el que has hecho que me he quedao k.o. total, que fuerte lo que está pasandoienso:

Aclara algo, si puedes...


----------



## ofuoze (20 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> España nunca se recuperará, ya te he dicho, somos más tipo Portugal. Crisis permanente y eterna.



¿Qué? Que España nunca se recuperará?, no me lo creo, en que te basa para afirmar eso? aclara un poco esa afirmación


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Oct 2012)

Esto lo sabe hasta el más tonto de ESADE ofuoze.
Buscate datos macro y 'proyectalos' en base a indicadores macro, y te llevará a la depresión permanente. Parecéis nuevos.

Edito: a vale, que llevas desde el 30 de setiembre registrado. Bienvenido..jejeje.
Pues si, esto es permanente..crisis qué crisis? ESTO ES ASÍ PARA SIEMPRE YA :: ::


ofuoze dijo:


> ¿Qué? Que España nunca se recuperará?, no me lo creo, en que te basa para afirmar eso? aclara un poco esa afirmación


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Oct 2012)

Newbies everywhere


----------



## Zparo reincidente (21 Oct 2012)

que panda de ***********luego dicen que les tiaman con las preferentes,llega un don nadie,dice que es brillante y ha estudiado en el esade y medio foro alabandole,serán gilipollas.


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Esto lo sabe hasta el más tonto de ESADE ofuoze.
> Buscate datos macro y 'proyectalos' en base a indicadores macro, y te llevará a la depresión permanente. Parecéis nuevos.
> 
> Edito: a vale, que llevas desde el 30 de setiembre registrado. Bienvenido..jejeje.
> Pues si, esto es permanente..crisis qué crisis? ESTO ES ASÍ PARA SIEMPRE YA :: ::



Bueno, pero no siempre la proyección de los datos macroeconómicos se cumplen a "rajatabla", no hay nada seguro Ds_84, soy de los que pienso que a partir de 2015-2016 hasta 2020 podrían empezar a estabilizarse y/o subir muy ligeramentre, no soy tan pesimista


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> No es momento de amortizar. Amortiza este año 9.000 € para la desgravación y el resto no amortices ya que pagas un ti de un 1 % aproximadamente y la inflación es del 4 % practicamente.
> 
> Por tu hijo no te preocupes, ya se las apañara. Ser demasiado protectores es muy malo



Yo estoy amortizando desde el año pasado unos 22.000-25.000 € anuales para quitarme la "cipoteca" de mi Piso en 2019-20, o sea que mejor no amortizo tanto?, ¿con los 9.000 por año y persona es sufciente? y dejo ahorrados en el banco unos cuantos k de eurines?

Puedo ahorar entre 10.000 y 20.000 al año y es lo que meto en la p*ta hipoteca para amortizar y quitarme la deuda de encima dentro de 7-8 años


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Oct 2012)

A que eres de izquierdas? :: Se te nota.

Eso porqué? Porqué tu lo vales? Porqué tantos años no puede durar? porqué toca salir ya? Porqué los mercados no reflejan el grado de solvencia de España?

Aporta datos, te invito a que postees gráficos, datos, algún informe en PDF, etc. Repito, se nota que eres nuevo.

Respecto al pesimismo, no es ser pesimista, es pasarte una tarde mirando datos macro consolidados, de un lado y de otro (Gobierno, agencias, servicios de estudios, equipos analisis etc.) la realidad es la que es, querer 'salir' de la crisis con emociones y wishful thinking no lleva a ningún sitio. reitero mi invitación a aportar datos sobre la 'recuperación' que según tu 'crees que' se dará. :XX:

Un saludo :rolleye:



ofuoze dijo:


> Bueno, pero no siempre la proyección de los datos macroeconómicos se cumplen a "rajatabla", no hay nada seguro Ds_84, soy de los que *pienso que* a _partir de 2015-2016 hasta 2020 podrían empezar a estabilizarse y/o subir muy ligeramentre_, *no soy tan pesimista*


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> A que eres de izquierdas? :: Se te nota.
> 
> Eso porqué? Porqué tu lo vales? Porqué tantos años no puede durar? porqué toca salir ya? Porqué los mercados no reflejan el grado de solvencia de España?
> 
> ...



No, no soy ni de izda. ni de dchas. Simplemente no soy tan pesimista, de momento a mi me va bien, espero que todo vaya a mejor. 

Pues si, posiblemente soy algo nuevo, lo reconozco. Sin acritud


----------



## Bcn (21 Oct 2012)

no me he leído el hilo y estoy tajilla pero da igual... Entro y opino que un tio con 2 años de experiencia no tiene npi de los temas importantes que son precisamente los que ocurren tras las puertas... De uno que también trabaja en 'servicios financieros' en suiza...


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Oct 2012)

Queremos datos que apoyen esa recuperación que dices :cook:

Me recuerdas por momentos a ANIMOSA, no sé porqué ::



ofuoze dijo:


> No, no soy ni de izda. ni de dchas. Simplemente no soy tan pesimista, de momento *a mi* me va bien, *espero* que todo v*aya a mejor*.
> 
> Pues si, posiblemente soy algo nuevo, lo reconozco. Sin acritud


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Queremos datos que apoyen esa recuperación que dices :cook:
> 
> Me recuerdas por momentos a ANIMOSA, no sé porqué ::



No tengo datos en este momento, pero como en todos los ciclos económicos, ha habido siempre-históricamente fluctuaciones en los Mercados. A la gran Depresión y Crack financiero de 1929, y despues de la II Guerra M, la economía empezó a subir de nuevo.

Siempre habrá fluctuaciones en los Mercados (Máximos y mínimos, puntos de inflexión, como en la gráficas matemáticas), después de este Ciclo de Crisis tienen que venir unos años de recuperación, es de cajón amigo

Por cierto ¿que es eso de animosa? recuerdos de que? aclara eso


----------



## anonimo123 (21 Oct 2012)

ofuoze dijo:


> No tengo datos en este momento, pero como en todos los ciclos económicos, ha habido siempre-históricamente fluctuaciones en los Mercados. A la gran Depresión y Crack financiero de 1929, y despues de la II Guerra M, la economía empezó a subir de nuevo.
> 
> Siempre habrá fluctuaciones en los Mercados (Máximos y mínimos, puntos de inflexión, como en la gráficas matemáticas), después de este Ciclo de Crisis tienen que venir unos años de recuperación, es de cajón amigo
> 
> Por cierto ¿que es eso de animosa? recuerdos de que? aclara eso



Yo también soy de los optimistas, llevaba unos días algo pesimista y he recordado que en la crisis del 29 también se decía que era la definitiva... y se salió.

Este foro ejerce cierto pesimismo si llevas un tiempo en él, normalmente a partir de un mes, los foreros suelen tener una concepción de la crisis como algo* definitivo* que implica un cambio de sistema y tienden muchas veces a la exageración (el concepto de mad-max es un ejemplo)


----------



## JMHelsinki (21 Oct 2012)

Acabo de llegar de una importante cena con directivos del sector, sigo respondiendo a preguntas.


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Yo también soy de los optimistas, llevaba unos días algo pesimista y he recordado que en la crisis del 29 también se decía que era la definitiva... y se salió.
> 
> Este foro ejerce cierto pesimismo si llevas un tiempo en él, normalmente a partir de un mes, los foreros suelen tener una concepción de la crisis como algo* definitivo* que implica un cambio de sistema y tienden muchas veces a la exageración (el concepto de mad-max es un ejemplo)



Efectivamente, este foro ejerce cierto pesimismo cuando llevas mucho tiempo en él. 

Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## McFly (21 Oct 2012)

Leete el hilo...atras tienes al menos 2 mias


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de una importante cena con directivos del sector, sigo respondiendo a preguntas.



Bien jajaja, una reunión, jajaa, aclara eso de que esta Crisis será "casi eterna" y que el sistema "petará" como dices. No me lo creo, no es lógico

a partir de 2015-16 hasta 2020 veo cierta-leve recuperación en los Mercados


----------



## mol (21 Oct 2012)

¿Tendremos algún día salarios dignos?


----------



## JMHelsinki (21 Oct 2012)

ofuoze dijo:


> Bien jajaja, una reunión, jajaa, aclara eso de que esta Crisis será "casi eterna" y que el sistema "petará" como dices. No me lo creo, no es lógico
> 
> a partir de 2015-16 hasta 2020 veo cierta-leve recuperación en los Mercados




Informate de como funcionan los mercados financieros, es la gestión continua de una quiebra!


----------



## anonimo123 (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Informate de como funcionan los mercados financieros, es la gestión continua de una quiebra!



¿Cuándo será esa supuesta quiebra?


----------



## JMHelsinki (21 Oct 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> ¿Cuándo será esa supuesta quiebra?



Nunca. Se emitirá masa monetaria.


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Informate de como funcionan los mercados financieros, es la gestión continua de una quiebra!



Dices que ya es la gestión continua de una quiebra. Das por hecho esa quiebra entonces, pero se seguirá emitiendo masa monetaria por los Bnacos Centrales, BCE, BM, etc...?. Entonces tu también vas para el agujero negro


----------



## anonimo123 (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Nunca. Se emitirá masa monetaria.



Entonces no habrá quiebra, ¿que efectos perjudiciales tendrá la emisión de masa monetaria?


----------



## DoctorGonzo (21 Oct 2012)

ofuoze dijo:


> No tengo datos en este momento, pero como en todos los ciclos económicos, ha habido siempre-históricamente fluctuaciones en los Mercados. A la gran Depresión y Crack financiero de 1929, y despues de *la II Guerra M*, la economía empezó a subir de nuevo.
> 
> Siempre habrá fluctuaciones en los Mercados (Máximos y mínimos, puntos de inflexión, como en la gráficas matemáticas), después de este Ciclo de Crisis tienen que venir unos años de recuperación, es de cajón amigo
> 
> Por cierto ¿que es eso de animosa? recuerdos de que? aclara eso








*¡ajá!*


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

Dices que ya es la gestión continua de una quiebra. Das por hecho esa quiebra entonces, pero se seguirá emitiendo masa monetaria por los Bancos Centrales, BCE, BM, etc...?. Entonces tu también vas para el agujero negro

Aclárate y aclara eso JM Helsinki


----------



## Talis (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ambas cosas. Trabajo a nivel mayorista principalmente....




Soy Mayorista, No limpio billetes











Redbull


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Oct 2012)

Madre mia como está el patio.

Newbies everywhere. la 'crisis' de ahora es una consecuencia de esa emisión de masa monetaria ::



anonimo123 dijo:


> Entonces no habrá quiebra, *¿que efectos perjudiciales tendrá la emisión de masa monetaria?*


----------



## MAS ALLA (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de una importante cena con directivos del sector, sigo respondiendo a preguntas.



¿Porqué no te has quedado a las copas?


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Oct 2012)

POrqué es trola, pa variar. Se ha comido una pizza tarradellas en el sofá mientras se fapeaba ::



MAS ALLA dijo:


> ¿Porqué no te has quedado a las copas?


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

Si, pero esa frase que ha dicho:"Los Mercados financieros son la gestión continua de una Quiebra", si es cierto, ¿para que sirven? a ver si petan ya de una p*ta vez los Mercados que nos tienen asfixiados a todos

Y claro, el sistema no quebrará porque evidentemente hay, y habrá, inyección de masa monetaria por parte del BM, BCE, BA (Bank of America), etc... y demás Bancos Centrales

Esta claro

Por un lado está claro, pero por otro es infumable e insufrible
Explícate mejor JMHelsinki


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Oct 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/expatriados/348127-salarios-londres.html

_Buenos días a todos,
He estado echando una ojeada a diversas opciones profesionales en Londres pero veo que los salarios son paupérrimos. ¿Es normal cobrar en Londres, en banca, entre 30k y 40k con 2 años de experiencia? 
Cobro casi lo mismo en España 

JMHelsinki​_


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

Dejar de trollear


----------



## Durden (21 Oct 2012)

Sois la hostia. Le habeis dado 24 paginas al peor trollero del foro. Este tio es un crio que se ha montado una pelicula de ciencia ficcion.

Patetico


----------



## Deimos (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Macros no.
> 
> Modelos estocasticos. Trading algoritmico...
> 
> ...



Chaval, el mundo es muy grande. Me rio yo de cualquier modelo que puedas hacer con la mierda esa del vba.


----------



## luisito2 (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> No es momento de amortizar. Amortiza este año 9.000 € para la desgravación y el resto no amortices ya que pagas un ti de un 1 % aproximadamente y la inflación es del 4 % practicamente



¿"Inflación" del 4%? ¿Inflación en el sentido de que los precios suben un 4% anual? ¿Y qué tendrá que ver lo que suban los precios con que convenga o no convenga amortizar un préstamo?

¿Quizás en sus modelos figura la ecuación 

tipos real = tipo nominal - inflación

y su robot ciego deduce de esa ecuación que si los precios suben un 4% y el interés nominal del crédito es un 1% el tipo real del crédito sería un -3%?

Si es así, tenga mucho cuidado ahí fuera en los mercados, hijo. 

En un universo en el que los salarios o los ingresos de los deudores están ligados a la "inflación" un aumento del 4% de los precios al consumo conduce a un aumento de los salarios del 4% (y esto solo representan los síntomas superficiales de una moneda que pierde un 4% de su valor por año)

Si el deudor cobraba 1.000 euros y pagaba una cuota hipotecaria de 500, un aumento de precios del 4% que dispare automáticamente un aumento de su salario del 4%, hará que el deudor siga pagando una cuota de 500 pero ahora su salario sea de 1.040 euros. 

Ese aumento del salario del deudor de un 4% equivale a una contracción del valor de su deuda del 4% cuando esa deuda se mide en salarios del deudor y equivale a una amortización del 4% del principal de la deuda. 

Así que ese deudor, simplemente esperando y pagando un interés del 1% por esa espera, consigue que el simple paso del tiempo evapore el valor de su deuda un 4% por año, según su salario crece ese 4% anual. 

Como el paso de un año, como cada año de espera, amortiza por "evaporación monetaria" un 4% del valor de su deuda pendiente y al deudor comprar ese año de espera le cuesta un 1% del valor de la deuda, entonces el tipo real que ve ese deudor es de un -3%. 

Ahora bien, eso solo es cierto si se cumple la siguiente ecuación: 

incrementos salariales del deudor = incrementos de precios al consumo

Si el señor Montoro eleva brutalmente los impuestos al consumo los precios podrían subir un 7% pero ¿podemos estar seguros que esa explosión de impuestos al consumo conducirán a unos incrementos salariales del 7%?

¿Y si esa explosión de impuestos incluye además un aumento de los impuestos al trabajo (IRPF)?

Nuestro deudor que tenía un salario de 1.000 euros y pagaba una cuota del préstamo de 500 podría encontrarse con el siguiente panorama: 

Su salario antes de impuestos podría bajar desde 1.000 hasta 950. 

El aumento del IRPF podría hacer que el salario "limpio" que le quedase descendiese desde 950 hasta 920. 

Además, ahora tendría que pagar más por todo su consumo porque el IVA habría crecido, lo que conduciría a que los demás gastos aparte de la cuota del préstamo creciesen un 10%. 

Todo ello podría equivaler a que el salario real de 1.000 euros que tenía el deudor se hubiese convertido en un salario real de 850 euros. 

Si hasta ese momento tenía que pagar una cuota del préstamo de 500 con unos ingresos efectivos de 1.000, a partir de la explosión de "la inflación" tendría que seguir haciendo frente a esa cuota de 500 con unos ingresos efectivos de 850. 

Esto no solo no da lugar a un tipo negativo del -3% sino que, ese año, ese deudor paga un tipo efectivo del +16% ¿No? El peso que supone el principal de su préstamo en términos de su salario ha aumentado un 15% como consecuencia de los recortes salariales y la explosión fiscal, y a ese 15% hay que añadir el 1% de interés nominal. 

Nota: la inflación es la magnitud que mide la velocidad de expansión (o contracción) de la masa monetaria y es, en principio, independiente de la evolución de los precios al consumo. 

Aunque los precios suban en la actualidad debido a las explosiones de impuestos o a la ignorancia de los gestores de fondos que estúpidamente "se protegen de la inflación" tomando posiciones largas en "commodities" lo cierto es que vivimos un episodio de severa deflación en la que la masa monetaria se contrae violentamente y los tipos de interés reales son extremadamente positivos, incluso aunque los Bancos Centrales lleven sus tipos oficiales a cero.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (21 Oct 2012)

un tío que ha estudiado ade en esade sabe hacer algoritmos,jajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajaj


el nuevo laplace


----------



## lapin (21 Oct 2012)

sera cierto lo que dices luisito pero para mi suena a la parte contratante de la primera parte


----------



## JMHelsinki (21 Oct 2012)

Cuanta envidia


----------



## elena francis (21 Oct 2012)

luisito2 dijo:


> ¿"Inflación" del 4%? ¿Inflación en el sentido de que los precios suben un 4% anual? ¿Y qué tendrá que ver lo que suban los precios con que convenga o no convenga amortizar un préstamo?
> 
> ¿Quizás en sus modelos figura la ecuación
> 
> ...



Habla usted con mucha propiedad de temas económicos. ¿Es usted economista?, ¿trabaja usted en banca? 
De su comentario concluyo que aunque el tipo de interés de mi hipoteca baje, por la coyuntura económica de pérdida de salario, aumento de precios, incremento de impuestos directos, y en general, pérdida de poder adquisitivo, esto nos lleva a un mayor esfuerzo a la hora de pagar las cuotas del préstamo, lo que podría o puede asimilarse a un aumento del tipo de interés.
En términos de economía doméstica le pregunto si existe alguna estrategia o "truco", aparte de disminuir el gasto familiar, e incrementar el ahorro, que nos pueda ayudar a sobrellevar esta situación. En el caso de estar comprometida la capacidad de ahorro y en un escenario como el actual, ¿qué consejos daría usted a una familia?, ¿hay algo que se pueda hacer más allá del ahorro?


----------



## anonimo123 (21 Oct 2012)

jajajaja, su hilo troll es tan largo que se ha perdido el rastro:

Siempre responde con ambigüedades y sus mensajes apenas ocupan una línea,es decir, no suele elaborar sus mensajes, al parecer trabaja para Banca y servicios Independientes de la propia Banca a la vez, y estructura productos a nivel mayorista, 

A esta pregunta:



Sitting Bull dijo:


> ¿crees que el capitalismo morira de exito, como afirmaba Marx?



Respondió esto:



JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ni lo se ni me importa, por ahora me centro en ganar pasta y promocionar. Lo que le pase al sistema en unos años me da igual.



genera millones de euros con 2 años de experiencia :XX::XX::



JMHelsinki dijo:


> La diferencia es que yo genero riqueza. Soy capaz de generar varios millones de € al mes de beneficio para mi unidad de negocio.



Resumen: no sabe más de economía que una persona corriente que haya buscado en internet un par de conceptos

Resumen 2:


----------



## estasi (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Quedan muchos años, *pero el sistema petará*. El mercado de capitales es una función exponencial que petará si o si.



error,el sistema peto,en 2008 con Lehman Brothers,lo de que hace ahora el mundo es una patada adelante


----------



## estasi (21 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> *Si, no gasteís por encima de lo que ingreseis.*





pa eso hay que estudiar 20 años?

manda cohones


----------



## estasi (21 Oct 2012)

energia01 dijo:


> Pues que alegría, oiga::
> 
> Para cuándo cree que empezara la recuperación económica de España??
> 
> España se puede recuperar por sí sola o depende más de lo que suceda en Europa y en usa??



mira al 8,osea 2018 en adelante


----------



## luisito2 (21 Oct 2012)

lapin dijo:


> sera cierto lo que dices luisito pero para mi suena a la parte contratante de la primera parte



Es bastante simple, en realidad. 

Supongamos que el deudor debe 100.000 euros y gana un salario limpio de 1.000 euros. La deuda que tiene que pagar equivale a 100 de sus salarios así pagar esa deuda requiere el esfuerzo de trabajar 100 meses (8 años y 4 meses)

Supongamos que la la cuota de la hipoteca que paga es de 400 euros, lo que supone que ese hipotecado debe dedicar el 40% de su salario a pagar la hipoteca. 

Imaginemos que ese hipotecado obtiene aumentos de salario del 5% anual durante 5 años. Eso supone un aumento de salario de un 30% que lleva su salario desde 1.000 hasta 1.300

Supongamos que no ha amortizado nada en esos 5 años y sigue debiendo al banco 100.000 euros. 

Ahora lo que debe ya no equivale a 100 meses de sus salarios sino solo a 77 meses y ya no necesita "arrojar" a la hipoteca para cancelarla lo que gana en 8 años y 4 meses sino que le basta con el esfuerzo de 6 años y 4 meses. 

La cuota de 400 euros que representaba el 40% de su salario cuando ganaba 1.000 ahora que gana 1.300 solo representa el 31%. 

Así que con solo esperar, el aumento de su salario evapora el valor de la deuda de ese hipotecado aunque esperar no es gratis: el hipotecado debe pagar el interés anual del préstamo por cada año que quiera esperar. 

Si el interés del préstamo es del 1%, esperar 1 año, con ese préstamo de 100.000 euros, le costará pagar 1.000 euros de intereses. Comprar un año de "espera" le cuesta al hipotecado 1.000 euros (o un 1% del principal)

Como en ese año de espera su salario crece un 5%, el valor real de esa deuda, en términos de su salario, se reduce 5.000 euros. 

Así que esperar un año le cuesta al hipotecado 1.000 euros o un 1% del préstamo pendiente pero ese año de espera evapora el valor del préstamo en 5.000 euros o un 5%, que es su aumento salarial en ese año. 

El resultado es que ese crédito, para ese hipotecado, tiene un tipo de interés real del -4% (1%-5%) (tipo de interés del préstamo - aumentos salariales)

Esos aumentos salariales normalmente solo son un espejismo: el salario nominal de ese hipotecado sube un 5% solo porque los euros con los que está formado ese salario valen un 5% menos. 

Otra consecuencia normal cuando el valor de una moneda disminuye un 5% anual es que los precios aumentan ese 5% de forma que los precios reales se mantienen constantes. (las cosas valen un 5% más de euros simplemente porque cada euro vale un 5% menos)

La disminución de un 5% anual en el valor de una moneda en una economía cuyo tamaño (PIB) no cambia suele provenir de que la masa monetaria, la cantidad de euros en la economía, crece un 5% al año. 

Este crecimiento del 5% de la cantidad de euros en la economía es lo que se llama una inflación del 5%. 

La evaporación, a un ritmo del 5% anual, del valor de la deuda de ese hipotecado depende solo de que ese hipotecado obtiene aumentos salariales del 5% cada año. La relación que tengan esos aumentos salariales del 5% con que los precios al consumo aumenten un 5% es sumamente endeble y exige la suposición de que los salarios reales, la "capacidad adquisitiva" de los salarios no variará. 

Los keynesianos más acérrimos dan por hecho que un aumento de los precios al consumo del 8% se traduce automáticamente en un aumento de los salarios de un 8% y por tanto, ese aumento de precios del 8% evapora las deudas de los hipotecados un 8%. Por eso, cuando calculan los tipos reales de un préstamo, con toda alegría restan del tipo del préstamo el aumento de los precios al consumo. 

Esta "ecuación" por supuesto no siempre se cumple y en una Gran Depresión como la actual no se cumple en absoluto. Aunque los precios suben, porque suben los impuestos y la economía de contrae, ese aumento de precios no conduce a un aumento automático de salarios sino que los salarios suelen caer. 

El que los precios y los impuestos crezcan pero los salarios se contraigan no reduce el peso de las deudas sino que hace que ese peso aumente. 

De esta forma, los aumentos de impuestos que los Gobiernos decretan durante las depresiones no son inflacionarios, como piensan los keynesianos, sino severamente deflacionarios. (aceleran la contracción de la masa monetaria porque destruyen deuda al acelerar los impagos de la deuda)


----------



## SilviuOG (21 Oct 2012)

Estimado JMHelsinki, nos pide usted preguntas coherentes pero a las pocas que han habido, hay que reconocerlo, las respuestas son en tono de burla y, sin que sean incoherentes, demuestran un complejo de superioridad y falta de conocimiento y experiencia tremendas. No esta usted en condiciones de responder a las preguntas de este foro.


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Estimado JMHelsinki, nos pide usted preguntas coherentes pero a las pocas que han habido, hay que reconocerlo, las respuestas son en tono de burla y, sin que sean incoherentes, demuestran un complejo de superioridad y falta de conocimiento y experiencia tremendas. No esta usted en condiciones de responder a las preguntas de este foro.



Efectivamente este individuo JMHelsinki no esta a la altura del foro, está muy por debajo, no ha dicho nada. parece un Troll aburrido que se ha metido aquí. Se le ha hecho demasiado caso.Hemos trolleado a un imbécil y un analfabeto prácticamente (es un analfabeto en relación al nivel del Foro). *Este foro está muy muy muy por encima de este Troll*


----------



## elena francis (21 Oct 2012)

Yo diría que es un multi de....y hasta ahí puedo leer.


----------



## ofuoze (21 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Yo diría que es un multi de....y hasta ahí puedo leer.



lee, lee,... sigue leyendo


----------



## luisito2 (22 Oct 2012)

elena francis dijo:


> Habla usted con mucha propiedad de temas económicos. ¿Es usted economista?, ¿trabaja usted en banca?
> De su comentario concluyo que aunque el tipo de interés de mi hipoteca baje, por la coyuntura económica de pérdida de salario, aumento de precios, incremento de impuestos directos, y en general, pérdida de poder adquisitivo, esto nos lleva a un mayor esfuerzo a la hora de pagar las cuotas del préstamo, lo que podría o puede asimilarse a un aumento del tipo de interés.
> En términos de economía doméstica le pregunto si existe alguna estrategia o "truco", aparte de disminuir el gasto familiar, e incrementar el ahorro, que nos pueda ayudar a sobrellevar esta situación. En el caso de estar comprometida la capacidad de ahorro y en un escenario como el actual, ¿qué consejos daría usted a una familia?, ¿hay algo que se pueda hacer más allá del ahorro?



No, no soy economista ni he estudiado nunca economía. Solo soy un estudioso amateur de la economía, y desde hace no mucho, 5-8 años quizás. 

El consejo fundamental, aparte de los básicos, es mantenerse informado. 

En economía el enemigo del que escapar es siempre el Estado y durante las depresiones económicas ese enemigo se vuelve mucho más peligroso porque es una bestia hambrienta. 

Cuando el Estado despliega sus redadas de confiscación de riqueza siempre apunta al "bulto de la manada" así que conviene estar situado en la periferia, en zonas poco pobladas donde no les compense echar sus redes de saqueo. 

Es importante procurar no depender ni de ingresos ni de gastos, diversificar y aprender el "viejo arte del truque" porque cuando se establece un régimen fiscal totalitario el parásito estatal confisca el 90% de los intercambios que usen dinero basura del Gobierno.


----------



## JMHelsinki (28 Ene 2013)

Sigo respondiendo inquietudes.


----------



## LOVEOFEO (28 Ene 2013)

¿Vamos a tener un corralito en España?


----------



## Garrafón (29 Ene 2013)

Recomiendas algún fondo de inversión en concreto?, de algún sector???.


----------



## goldbolsa (29 Ene 2013)

¿Qué me recomiendas para el 2013 Bolsa Euro o USA?
¿Qué sector me recomiendas (bancos, tecnológicas, bio...)?

Un Saludo


----------



## IGWT (1 Feb 2013)

¿Qué es lo que más le fastidiaria a un banco de un cliente que tiene ahorrados >100000? 
¿Que es lo peor para el banco y lo mejor para mi?


----------



## ramonety (1 Feb 2013)

Cuanto tiempo durará, la aplicación, de la orden del banco de España, de pagar intereses al 1% a los plazos fijos.
Saludos.


----------



## JMHelsinki (3 Abr 2013)

Banca de inversión.


----------



## Fanatos (3 Abr 2013)

Qué piensas del bitcoin y demás cryptomonedas ?


----------



## Africano (3 Abr 2013)

Admiremos tu nivel: :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye: :::: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/403182-fiscalidad-comrpa-venta-de-acciones.html#post8543119


JMHelsinki dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me gustaría saber un tema de fiscalidad que seguro que algunos de los aquí presentes conocen:
> 
> ...



BORREEEEGOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! JAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## JMHelsinki (5 Abr 2013)

Fanatos dijo:


> Qué piensas del bitcoin y demás cryptomonedas ?



Burbuja... Se puede ganar mucho dinero


----------



## malibux (5 Abr 2013)

Desde luego las respuestas son sesudos análisis financieros, menudo trollazo


----------



## Ircapo (6 Abr 2013)

Cuál es la mejor inversión en este momento?


----------



## JMHelsinki (7 Abr 2013)

Ircapo dijo:


> Cuál es la mejor inversión en este momento?



Ahora mismo las monedas virtuales.


----------



## Rexter (7 Abr 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ahora mismo las monedas virtuales.



¿Considerarías las monedas virtuales como inversión o una simple especulación con su cotización? Porque generar no generan nada.


----------



## Bcn (7 Abr 2013)

Cuéntanos, ¿Cuál es el secreto para trollear? ¿Imaginación, astucia, o ser subnormal?


----------



## Perillán10 (7 Abr 2013)

JMHelsinki:

¿Qué harías tu en un ataque preventivo de la URSS?


----------



## Ircapo (7 Abr 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Ahora mismo las monedas virtuales.




Por cuáles apostarías en este momento?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (7 Abr 2013)

Me he leido hasta la pagina 18

Tus respuestas no suele sobrepasar las 4 o 6 palabras.

No justificas tus respuestas, no aportas nada nuevo, ni se puede aprender algo nuevo.

Concluyendo que te sientes triunfador con tu chupi trabajo y quieres que subamos aun mas tu ego. Una de dos o eres attention-whore o eres trollazo. 

En ambos casos por hacerme perder mi tiempo a ignorados.


----------



## JMHelsinki (7 Ago 2013)

Sigo respondiendo a vuestras inquietudes.


----------



## Cave canum (7 Ago 2013)

¿Debería cortarme el flequillo? Jracias
::::


----------



## Humim (8 Ago 2013)

Ayer fui al casino, perdi 120 pavos jugando al poker, luego me fui de putas a 2 clubs diferentes invite a sendas putas a tomar una copa, luego cuando ya estaba hasta la polla, me fui con el coche a ver a las putas de carretera, una llamo mi atencion, di media vuelta, y me acerque, estuvimos haciendome una pajote pero no me corria, total la tia estaba buena y con su gran maestria en el toque de la polla consiguio hacer que me corriera, a que crees que es debida tal dificiultad?


----------



## MarioConde (8 Ago 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Sigo respondiendo a vuestras inquietudes.



¿Debería cambiar de gomina?


----------

